# 15 new DecalGirl Skins for K2!



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,346.htm

DecalGirl link


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

For some strange reason "Cow Pods" made me giggle.


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

Question...can you change back and forth with your skins.  I got the Primal from Decal girl but if there was another I liked could I switch now and then?


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Wow, that new "Mystery" skin looks cool! How appropriate.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I have already ordered the Mona Lisa and it has shipped.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

erskinelake said:


> Question...can you change back and forth with your skins. I got the Primal from Decal girl but if there was another I liked could I switch now and then?


Hi and welcome to the boards! Some folks around here switch their decalgirl skins...you have to remove the old one VERY carefully from what I understand and if it gets bent out of shape a little, you can use a hair dryer to make it go back into shape. I think you need to keep your old paper that it came on originally...you can then put your new one on and go back and forth like that...i would think it would only work for a few times before the skins were not viable anymore, but I could be wrong on that. I think a lot of us seem to think this is too much work and end up getting impatient during removal and then rip the doggone thing. It's too tedious for me to save the old one...you could try it though and see if it would work fo you


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Cindergayle said:


> I have already ordered the Mona Lisa and it has shipped.


I thought Mona Lisa would be a cute idea, but I was afraid it would creep me out to have her watch me read.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Just an aside regarding DecalGirl, I ordered two skins late last night after working a double shift, and I made a typo with my city.  I noticed it in my immediate confirmation email from them.  I emailed them about the typo, and quickly got a pleasant and friendly answer from DecalGirl saying that I had made them laugh, and they would fix that typo.
Now that's Customer Service


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

just when I think I am safe and I have narrowed down my favorites they go and add more new ones.


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Hi and welcome to the boards! Some folks around here switch their decalgirl skins...you have to remove the old one VERY carefully from what I understand and if it gets bent out of shape a little, you can use a hair dryer to make it go back into shape. I think you need to keep your old paper that it came on originally...you can then put your new one on and go back and forth like that...i would think it would only work for a few times before the skins were not viable anymore, but I could be wrong on that. I think a lot of us seem to think this is too much work and end up getting impatient during removal and then rip the doggone thing. It's too tedious for me to save the old one...you could try it though and see if it would work fo you


Thanks for the info..I love my decal...but just in case it's good to know I can attempt it. Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

The mona Lisa sure looks cool


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They have 3 of the skins I emailed them about. I never got a reply, so I just forgot about it. Now, I'm in trouble because I want all 3 for Gidget. 

I asked for these 3 skins: Chica Surfica White, Fade Away and Enchanted Reef. I have the Hokusai Wave in Sky Blue and they would all look great.


----------



## camarors (Aug 2, 2009)

I am considering purchasing a K2 and am looking for recommendations on skin color.  I've read in reviews that the K2 design would have been better if the physical color wasn't white, that the white doesn't help reading ease and that a skin helps with this. What color would be best to avoid eye strain and have the greatest reading experience possible?

Also, does the skin help with protection of the screen, etc or is it just for looks? Does it go over the cover? Any problems with haziness b/w the skin and the screen?

Thanks


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

camarors said:


> I am considering purchasing a K2 and am looking for recommendations on skin color. I've read in reviews that the K2 design would have been better if the physical color wasn't white, that the white doesn't help reading ease and that a skin helps with this. What color would be best to avoid eye strain and have the greatest reading experience possible?
> 
> Also, does the skin help with protection of the screen, etc or is it just for looks? Does it go over the cover? Any problems with haziness b/w the skin and the screen?
> 
> Thanks


It's just a matter of what your tastes are. Lots of people don't buy skins. Remember when all the ipods were white? I read on mine for 5 months before I bought a skin. The white never bothered me. It never got scratched or dirty. I bought mine just to decorate it. The skin does not protect it, although some people here feel that it does. If you absolutely hate white, then buy a dark skin design. Someone here bought solid black from decalgirl and hated it. Just buy the one that speaks to you if you want one.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

There looks to be quite a few summer themed surf new ones up now.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Some of these new ones are gorgeous. I wish there was a way to change them out without ruining them, so I could have several.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> Some of these new ones are gorgeous. I wish there was a way to change them out without ruining them, so I could have several.


I've been able to do it. You just have to peel them off very carefully. If they stretch out some, just use a hair dryer and it will shrink back to size.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I really like that one!!



Adele said:


> Wow, that new "Mystery" skin looks cool! How appropriate.


----------



## Adele (May 30, 2009)

Yes, the mystery skin is very appropriate, I would also like to see a "book" theme.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I keep ordering skins from them whenever I see a new one, but I still have yet to take off the one I'm using now because I love it!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Adele said:


> Wow, that new "Mystery" skin looks cool! How appropriate.


I've had this one one my DX for weeks, it looks really good, just like the picture


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

Must. Stop. Looking.

Must.  Resist.  Enablers.

(Who am I kidding?  It's hopeless.)


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I keep ordering skins from them whenever I see a new one, but I still have yet to take off the one I'm using now because I love it!


That's a sign of addiction.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

camarors said:


> I am considering purchasing a K2 and am looking for recommendations on skin color. I've read in reviews that the K2 design would have been better if the physical color wasn't white, that the white doesn't help reading ease and that a skin helps with this. What color would be best to avoid eye strain and have the greatest reading experience possible?
> Also, does the skin help with protection of the screen, etc or is it just for looks? Does it go over the cover? Any problems with haziness b/w the skin and the screen?


Firstly, get the K2! I didn't have a skin for quite awhile, thinking it was only a way of throwing away your money, BUT then I bought a custom skin in red/green tones (medium - not too dark or too light) and noticed the positive difference in contrast while reading. The darker color surrounding the screen does seem to make the words pop a bit more, to me. I mostly read at night, in a dark room, with a Mighty Bright 2 setting book light on the low setting.

The skin doesn't touch the screen, but is like a mask on the front and back of the device (think of the cutouts for eyes and mouth as the screen, keyboard) that adheres directly to the Kindle with a *tiny *bit of the Kindle showing. There are several different companies that offer skins, a few that we have had great success with and would highly recommend. This is the best place to look and ask questions!


----------



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

How long has it taken you all to get your decal? I want to order on today and hopefully have it before I leave for CA on Friday? Do you think 5 days is enough time? I also want a sleeve,, I do not like the heavyness of the m edge prodigy, I want something lighter and not so bulky. I like to hold the kindle "naked" in my  hand when reading, the cover is too cumbersome for me.. Any suggestions on a good sleeve..Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have had incredibly fast shipping from DecalGirl, even though they say it may take 8 to 10 days. Even the custom skin I ordered came incredibly fast. I ordered it late on Friday night and had it the next Tuesday or Wednesday.

The company is located in Lewes, Delaware if that helps you at all with figuring out shipping times. Also, if you want it by Friday, it might be worth it to pay a little extra for express shipping.

L


----------



## brenjmull (Aug 8, 2009)

Lewes De is about 2  hours from my house, so it should be quick..


----------

